
A free alternative to Photoshop, that is used by 3Ms of people - selvan
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/c8ru2y/i_made_a_free_alternative_to_photoshop_that_is/
======
mafreeman
Yes, I'm one of them. I rounded up other beginners' most straightforward photo
editing tools. [https://clippingpathindia.com/blogs/tips/what-s-the-
easiest-...](https://clippingpathindia.com/blogs/tips/what-s-the-easiest-
photo-editing-software-30-tools-to-choose-from) I think Photoshop is the best
tool that specifically shows editors on how to edit in Photopea. It is the
best alternative to Photoshop, I guess. I'm enjoying it. Great work! Thank you
so much for this alternative tool! I got so much out of it.

------
Normille
I think you do yourself a disservice with your title. When I read it I thought
_" Oh no. Not another article about The [bloody awful] Gimp!"_ and nearly
ignored it.

I'm glad I had a look though. That is really pretty impressive to be running
in a browser. I've just had a brief play, opening a couple of my PSD files.
Some glitches [especially with embedded fonts] but, otherwise, one of the most
useful web apps I've seen in a long time. Congratulations!

[ And it pisses all over The Gimp! :-) ]

